# What Is The Most Watched by You?



## jar546

For those that watch television, movies, videos, which one of the following is MOST watched by you?  I am really curious because I see my own habits changing...  Hopefully this will be a fun discussion.  This is NOT about news, just shows and movies including documentaries.


----------



## cda

Truthfully 

About 

45 %

45 %

10 %


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Wish I had cable or internet service at home


----------



## cda

Francis Vineyard said:


> Wish I had cable or internet service at home



Yep one thousand channels to choose from with nothing good on them!!

Satellite???


----------



## CityKin

I've never had cable. 

Only turn on the TV to watch Netflix or Google Play, usually on a Friday night with the kids.  The kids mostly watch YouTube videos on their phones.


----------



## mtlogcabin

98% movies we own or rent from the 2 brick and mortar stores in town
2% rabbit ear traditional tv . NCIS, Dateline, older tv shows on ME TV. The new stuff is just not worth the time


----------



## fatboy

I am split between all three, 40% Network (typically recorded and watched later), 20% Cable type, and 40% internet.


----------



## Pcinspector1

jar, 
I think I saw you in a Dodge Ram truck commercial last year, not sure what channel, probably during a football game. I think it was when the Chiefs were beating the Eagles. 

Maybe I was dreaming?


----------



## Keystone

No cable TV, gave that up 2/3 years ago. Daughter had a melt down.
Lifetime, LMAO, Man Hater Station - No Thanks.
We stream internet based.


----------



## conarb

I don't have a TV, in 1958 I started stopping at a bar on my way home where everyone watched Amos 'n Andy and laughed hilariously, I bought 4 bottles of beer at $1 a bottle, I soon figured that $5 a week for beer was a big dent in a carpenter's $103 a week take home and I'd never save up the money to become a contractor, so one Saturday we went to Sears Roebuck & Company and I spent $65 for a TV.  A couple of years later I took the wife and 2-year-old kid to a supermarket one weekend, as I was perusing the pickles, olives, and other men food I heard some horrible screaming and recognized my son's voice, I took off through the aisles and found my wife with the kid sitting in the grocery cart screaming his lungs out, I asked the wife what he was saying, she said: "I want my Maypo", I asked what Maypo was and she said: "A chocolate sugared cereal and it's not good for him so I won't buy it". I asked: "Where did he find out about it?"  She said: "TV". I thought Marshall McLuhan was right, TV is being used to brainwash people, so I threw it in my pickup taking it to the jobsite the next day and threw it in the dump pile.  

In 1989 I joined a gym in the basement of a high-rise office building, they had several TVs but no cable connection so somebody prerecorded MTV and they played it on VCS, the shear idiocy of all that screaming and plunking guitars was unbearable, I had to drop out.

It's interesting that I avoided the indoctrination of TV yet have become addicted to computers, two of the smartest guys I know have neither a TV nor a computer in their homes, my best buddy in college is a retired mathematics professor, another writes formula for roof cutting etc., he is a Javascript expert, both of these guys walk down to the public library when they want to use a computer rather than junk up their homes with them and their associated noise.

Maybe 35 years ago there was a campaign to "Kill your TV", whatever happened to that?  Yesterday I cancelled my newspaper subscription, I'm wasting what's left of my life reading the newspaper and sitting at this computer.


----------



## Pcinspector1

Conarb, That''s an interesting take on your non -TV life.

I was at the hospital with my wife and she went back to see the Doc. and while in the waiting room there was no TV....that's a travesty! I say! My eyes scoped the room and I noticed all the old dudes waiting to see the doctor with there faces planted in there I-phones, there's one, two, three, four, five oh... wait there's one with out an I-phone, never mine it's a I-pad. The receptionist had her face in front of her square headed girl friend I think that's 80 lingo. Boring.... Nobody says hi, how you doing, whacha in for?, the I-phone, what a pacifier (binky to you 90ers)...you get one after your born and you get one before you go out! 

I bet jar doesn't even watch TV.


----------



## mtlogcabin

*Students who spend more than two hours a day playing computer and video games score 9.4 percent lower on school exams than students who play no such games.*

The effects of electronic game-playing on academic achievement spark intense debate. A study conducted on students in the U.K. compared the test results of frequent gamers with those of nongamers. “Not a single significant positive correlation was found between gaming frequency and academic performance,” the researchers write. “Excessive videogame playing—like excessive anything—can interfere with schoolwork as well as reading for pleasure, playing outside, sleeping, or interacting directly with friends and families,” says Kennedy-Moore.

Barry Ip, et al. “Gaming Frequency and Academic Performance.” _Australasian Journal of Educational Technology_, 24 (4), 355-373.


----------



## chris kennedy

jar546 said:


> Hopefully this will be a fun discussion.



Well after 12 post your spot on.


----------



## CityKin

For Conarb: Maypo Cereal


----------



## tmurray

I have not had cable for about 10 years. 100% online.


----------



## conarb

CityKin said:


> For Conarb: Maypo Cereal


Thanks for that CityKin, after watching it *I found more*, just think, so I could watch Amos 'n Andy I subjected my little kid to that. Amos 'n Andy was genuinly funny, but politically incorrect by today's egalitarian standards.


----------



## Rick18071

Don't like commercials so I mostly watch PBS, Netflix and amazon. I get my news from PBS and NPR but I hate it when they are running a fun riser.


----------



## cda

Forgot add 5 % for Redbox

So 105 %


----------



## my250r11

Watch some Network stations (CBS,ABC,FOX,NBC,CW). More of the History, Discovery,Velocity. Have Dish, record everything so i can zip thru commercials. About 3% Netflix, The Ranch is Hilarious!


----------



## JBI

Primarily I watch movies on cable networks and an odd assortment of shows (e.g. Forged in Fire, Storage Wars, comedy re-runs). I limit my 'regular' TV programming to things like Late Night with Stephen Colbert. 
I don't watch 'news' programming as a rule, I prefer my 'news' to come from reliable (read as 'spin free') sources which are few and far between today.


----------



## tmurray

JBI said:


> Primarily I watch movies on cable networks and an odd assortment of shows (e.g. Forged in Fire, Storage Wars, comedy re-runs). I limit my 'regular' TV programming to things like Late Night with Stephen Colbert.
> I don't watch 'news' programming as a rule, I prefer my 'news' to come from reliable (read as 'spin free') sources which are few and far between today.


I've started watching Al Jazera English. I was starting to get tired of just hearing about Donald Trump all the time. There is so much more going on in the world than just what one person is tweeting about.

However, I am still partial to some Steven Colbert...


----------



## conarb

tmurray said:


> I've started watching Al Jazera English. I was starting to get tired of just hearing about Donald Trump all the time. There is so much more going on in the world than just what one person is tweeting about.
> 
> However, I am still partial to some Steven Colbert...


T Murray:

You don't have to watch TV to get that, I watch Al Jazzera and RT in English on the computer, I think those two sites give the most imparital news about that's going on in this country and the world, It's also relatively easy to spot news that is not impartial on those sites, for instance RT has been attacking fracking constantly, well we know that Russia doesn't want us Fracking and selling LNG to Europe because historically they have sold energy to Europe.  Years ago I read that TV was geared to an 8th grade intelligence level, that's what they need to target to get the largest audience and hence make the most money, if you were running it that's what you would do.  

I used to go to a gym with a gal who was the CFO of a local TV station, one morning while we were naked in the steam bath she told me that during their evening news the night befors all of the newscasters were naked from the waist down and their viewers had no idea watching the "talking heads".   

I recently built a home in Silicon Valley where both the man and the woman make millions of dollars each every year, she more than he, I was told no cable TV wiring, they had two little girls and they didn't want them exposed to TV, those girls went to a private school called "The Genius Academy", on Saturdays they also went to Chinese school, my watchmaker sent his son to MIT to get a degree in computer stuff, he ended up writing software programs for Apple making a fortune, he went to Hong Kong and brought back a bride, he then bought his parents a new home near him so the parents could participate in raising his children, I've watched the two little kids grow up and recently the boy went back to Carnege Hall to play the piano after winning a local compeition in Chinese school, a far cry from kids here growing up watching rock music and Hip Hop on  their TVs or staring at women with blown-up butts like the Kardashians, or another of that family who has changed his sexuality in indoctrination efforts to make big butted women and sexual perverts acceptable. Where do people want their kids, watching TV glorifying big-buted women and sexual perverts, or playing Rachmaninoff in Carnige Hall?


----------



## Pcinspector1

conarb said:


> I used to go to a gym with a gal who was the CFO of a local TV station, one morning while we were naked in the steam bath



TNI,,,ooh


----------



## tmurray

conarb said:


> T Murray:
> 
> You don't have to watch TV to get that, I watch Al Jazzera and RT in English on the computer, I think those two sites give the most imparital news about that's going on in this country and the world, It's also relatively easy to spot news that is not impartial on those sites, for instance RT has been attacking fracking constantly, well we know that Russia doesn't want us Fracking and selling LNG to Europe because historically they have sold energy to Europe.  Years ago I read that TV was geared to an 8th grade intelligence level, that's what they need to target to get the largest audience and hence make the most money, if you were running it that's what you would do.


I watch it on YouTube. They always seem to have a live stream of their broadcast. RT had some excellent footage of some of the cities in Syria a couple months back, but I haven't really watched anything from them. I will have to give them a shot.

More and more, I'm finding all my entertainment needs satisfied by YouTube and Netflix.


----------



## Sifu

If I had high-speed internet I would cancel my DISH, but not available in the sticks.  Until then I just DVR everything and skip the commercials.  I watch a few fictional shows......got to admit, I love The Walking Dead.  But mostly I like the History channel, Discovery channel type stuff like Gold Rush, The Curse of Oak Island, Vikings, etc.  (kind of a mix between fiction and reality I guess).  And I love movies, so when HBO or similar has a free preview weekend my DVR gets a workout.  The reality is that between work, school and sleep, there isn't a lot of time for much viewing, though in winter when it gets dark at 4:30 that time increases a little.


----------



## cda

Sifu said:


> If I had high-speed internet I would cancel my DISH, but not available in the sticks.  Until then I just DVR everything and skip the commercials.  I watch a few fictional shows......got to admit, I love The Walking Dead.  But mostly I like the History channel, Discovery channel type stuff like Gold Rush, The Curse of Oak Island, Vikings, etc.  (kind of a mix between fiction and reality I guess).  And I love movies, so when HBO or similar has a free preview weekend my DVR gets a workout.  The reality is that between work, school and sleep, there isn't a lot of time for much viewing, though in winter when it gets dark at 4:30 that time increases a little.




I wonder if Parker gets a lot of requests to work for him??

I do not do Facebook or twitter so I cannot ask him


----------



## Francis Vineyard

I presume most would rather be out when they can than watch the tube


----------



## Sifu

cda said:


> I wonder if Parker gets a lot of requests to work for him??
> 
> I do not do Facebook or twitter so I cannot ask him


Parker might be looking for some of his teeth in the over-burden.


----------



## sunpraiser88

Well. I have recently started watching Arrow.


----------



## fatboy

Welcome to the forum sunpraiser88!


----------



## sunpraiser88

fatboy said:


> Welcome to the forum sunpraiser88!



Thank you, Sir!


----------

